# pestele de la cap se impute



## Denise1124

Can anyone tell me what this sentence means?

Thank you




{Moderator note: Thread moved from the French-English forum to the Other Languages forum.}


----------



## Nicomon

Welcome to the forum Denise 1124!

This didn't look like any language I'm familiar with... but I got curious, and found out it's a Romanian proverb.  

I don't know how accurate this site is but it translates to English as this:


> *Pestele de la cap se împute. *
> *Fish begins to stink at the head. *


----------



## OldAvatar

Nicomon said:


> Welcome to the forum Denise 1124!
> 
> This didn't look like any language I'm familiar with... but I got curious, and found out it's a Romanian proverb.
> 
> I don't know how accurate this site is but it translates to English as this:


 
It is an old Romanian proverb. All the proverb's words have Latin etymology and I guess even the proverb itself has a Roman origin. Its meaning is that when something goes wrong, there will always be a person responsable for that, especially the one being in charge...

Best regards


----------



## jazyk

> The site is pretty accurate. It is an old Romanian proverb. All the proverb's words have Latin etymology and I guess even the *proverb itself has a Roman origin*.


Probably. I think I've heard _O peixe começa a feder pela cabeça_ in Portuguese.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec le proverbe «le poisson pourrit toujours par la tête» ? Est-ce un proverbe chinois ? japonais ? africain ? ou même maintenant roumain voire d'origine latine ?


----------



## OldAvatar

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec le proverbe «le poisson pourrit toujours par la tête» ? Est-ce un proverbe chinois ? japonais ? africain ? ou même maintenant roumain voire d'origine latine ?



I don't claim anything. It was just a guess. As a matter of fact, I was actually surprised to see that all the words are of Latin origin...


----------



## Denise1124

Thank you!!!


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec le proverbe «le poisson pourrit toujours par la tête» ? Est-ce un proverbe chinois ? japonais ? africain ? ou même maintenant roumain voire d'origine latine ?


 
À mon avis, oui, c'est le même proverbe ou dicton (que je ne connaissais pas ) Il semble avoir été traduit dans plusieurs langues. Jazyk a déjà mentionné le portugais (et je l'ai en effet trouvé sur google). J'ai trouvé en espagnol « _El pez empieza a pudrirse por la cabeza » _et quelques variantes.

Plusieurs précisent que le proverbe serait d'origine chinoise... certains ajoutent que c'est une parole de Mao. Mais j'ai lu aussi origine roumaine, russe, suédoise, japonaise... c'est au choix de chacun.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nicomon said:


> [...]
> Plusieurs précisent que le proverbe serait d'origine chinoise... certains ajoutent que c'est une parole de Mao. Mais j'ai lu aussi origine roumaine, russe, suédoise, japonaise... c'est au choix de chacun.


You're right, I also saw it to be a quote from Confucius.  
I guess it's now an international proverb!


----------

